

Passage: a Gamma256 video game by Jason Rohrer (2007) - rodrigocoelho
http://hcsoftware.sourceforge.net/passage/

======
rodrigocoelho
The game takes five minutes.

After playing it, read the Creator's Statement:
[http://hcsoftware.sourceforge.net/passage/statement.html](http://hcsoftware.sourceforge.net/passage/statement.html)

